# Eos on Volkswagen Phaeton 19" Helios Wheels



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

We have an Eos in the office this week and decided to put a set of 19" Helios wheels (an optional Phaeton wheel) on the car to see how it looks...


----------



## OrangeTonkaTruck (Feb 2, 2004)

Once lowered and rear wheels spaced.. that will look great!


----------



## RoadsterGrrl (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: (NeverOwned)*

The wheels look awesome but somewhat oversized for the Eos. Will you be adding a bodykit or lowering it?
btw, is that Candy White? Looking sharp!


----------



## ehdg eos (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (RoadsterGrrl)*

That looks nice. Love the color too. Your making me rethink my Paprika Red now.


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (ehdg eos)*

i think i just made a mess out of myself.
drop it a tad, give it a subtle bodykit, and i've got myself a new VW.


----------



## notawagon (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: (blackmagic1.8)*

Wolfburger mit Fries must be biting his lip so as not to say anything negative about the wheels being too big.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (notawagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notawagon* »_Wolfburger mit Fries must be biting his lip so as not to say anything negative about the wheels being too big.









Those are good looking wheels. Not even a question. Wonder what a set of Phateon wheels costs though.


----------



## OrangeTonkaTruck (Feb 2, 2004)

642 per wheel through drivers gear..


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

Very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (NeverOwned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOwned* »_642 per wheel through drivers gear..

Although we're hearing rumors this price is going to drop next month by about $150 per wheel as VWoA has a few piled up in their parts system.
-jamie


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

This may be a dumb question, but what needs to be done to upgrade a tire size? Does the speedometer/odometer need to be calibrated? Are the tire sensors transferrable?


----------



## JGinTO (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: (flheat)*

Those look amazing! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheEosgirl (Oct 2, 2006)

Wow, seeing those pictures I am super excited for the 19s I ordered last week.... that looks great!


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks for the photos Jamie!

_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOwned* »_Once lowered and rear wheels spaced.. that will look great!

I have to agree about the lowering and stance. Put a 10mm spacer on the rear and it would be perfect...

_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_Those are good looking wheels. Not even a question. Wonder what a set of Phateon wheels costs though.

We sell the Helios wheel for $2,500/set and they are pretty fantastic looking on almost any VW.

_Quote, originally posted by *flheat* »_This may be a dumb question, but what needs to be done to upgrade a tire size? Does the speedometer/odometer need to be calibrated? Are the tire sensors transferrable?

Upgrading the wheel size is no problem as long as the overall diameter is unchanged. Taller wheel = thinner tire. 
The sensors are transferrable, no problems there.

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Although we're hearing rumors this price is going to drop next month by about $150 per wheel as VWoA has a few piled up in their parts system.
-jamie

At last check, they have 1300 pieces in the LA Depot alone! The retail price has already dropped to just over $600, but (in typical VW fashion) the wholesale is still unchanged...







Once that drops, we'll adjust our prices...


----------



## 20VConvBug (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: Eos on Volkswagen Phaeton 19" Helios Wheels ([email protected])*

Hi there, what is the width of those wheels? Although I'm not getting my Eos for another two years, it doesn't hurt to plan the mods (way) ahead. I was thinking about a set of Porsche wheels that are 19x8.5...I currently run OEM 993 turbo twists on my New Beetle Convertible 1.8T, and all I had to do was to buy H&R wheel adaptors to change the bolt pattern. How is the ride with those huge wheels?


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Eos on Volkswagen Phaeton 19" Helios Wheels (20VConvBug)*

The Helios is 19 x 8.5 and the tire is 27.0 inches tall on the Phaeton. Can we assume he used Phaeton tires too? They look smaller (shorter).
They look great!










_Modified by Paldi at 7:16 PM 12-3-2006_


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Eos on Volkswagen Phaeton 19" Helios Wheels (Paldi)*

According to a post in the Phaeton room, the Helios rim weighs 31.2 pounds. Ouch.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...01840 
I've seen a really good post for Mazda Miatas that has weight specs for all the Miata factory wheels....
http://www.miata.net/faq/wheel_weights.html 
And wondered if anyone knows of an equivalent resource for the weight of Volkswagen factory wheels?


_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 5:34 PM 12-9-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Eos on Volkswagen Phaeton 19" Helios Wheels (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_According to a post in the Phaeton room, the Helios rim weighs 31.2 pounds. Ouch.

That sounds about right. I just finished taking four Phaeton "Innovation" wheels to the air freight dropoff in Zurich, to send them to Toronto, and they weighed 15.5 kg each in their boxes. That is about 37 pounds each, including the packaging. I doubt if the box weighed more than about a pound or perhaps 1.5 pounds at most.
Michael


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm normally not a fan of anything north of 18", especially on a "small" car... but WOW. Those are show stoppers. It really scales wonderfuilly with the car. I've seen 20+" rims on M300... normally a beautiful car, but it end up looking like a circus car. The 19" seems to be a good size to max out the EOS. 
A few questions:
1) especially on the sport packaged EOS, how much more, well, harsh, does the ride become?
2) Any clearance issues with the height regarding day to day driving, like speed bumps, etc...
3) How long do the tires last, when compared to 17" wheels. 
4) could I trouble you for a profile shot of the car. I;d really like to see the how thew wheels feel the wells from a flat side view. 
many thanks, and what a gorgeous ride!!!


----------



## Sincity (May 17, 2005)

*Re: (archiea)*

At first I thought 18's were the max for MkV style cars. But now I think that 19" is a sweet spot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif as long as the car is slightly lowered.


----------



## c0de-e (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Eos on Volkswagen Phaeton 19" Helios Wheels ([email protected])*

Thanks for the post, I thought the car looked so hot, I had to go get a set for my EOS. 

























~ My Rides: 06 Jetta TDI pkg2 w/Navi, 07 EOS 2.0t lxry pkg, 77 Westfalia campmobile deluxe

_Modified by c0de-e at 2:07 PM 3-29-2007_


_Modified by c0de-e at 2:08 PM 3-29-2007_


----------



## Uk in NY (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: Eos on Volkswagen Phaeton 19" Helios Wheels (c0de-e)*

wow.. whats your surname..? Remington? lol.
Good job! looks great!!!


----------



## sixappeal (Sep 5, 2006)

the wheels fit good, deff need a bit of a lowering but looks good, didnt these wheels also come in an 18 inch for the GTIs last year or so?


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Eos on Volkswagen Phaeton 19" Helios Wheels (c0de-e)*


_Quote, originally posted by *c0de-e* »_Thanks for the post, I thought the car looked so hot, I had to go get a set for my EOS. 
Now if I can just find a kit to lower it, anyone know of any? 


I just ordered the Eibach Pro-Kit Springs for my Eos that are being shipped out as we speak...errr type







. You can order them from http://www.stillen.com


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (sixappeal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sixappeal* »_the wheels fit good, deff need a bit of a lowering but looks good, didnt these wheels also come in an 18 inch for the GTIs last year or so?


Nope, only 19". There are a few derivative wheels like the 17" 2-piece Madrid for the W8, but no close copies...


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (OEMpl.us)*

I saw an 18" version of these wheels at my VW dealership. I do not know the width though. I like the 19s, but would also lower the car. I don't want to ruin the ride though. How much harsher would it become if lowered an inch with 19s? Also can you still put the TPMS on those wheels?


----------



## GERMAN only (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Eos on Volkswagen Phaeton 19" Helios Wheels (c0de-e)*


_Quote, originally posted by *c0de-e* »_Thanks for the post, I thought the car looked so hot, I had to go get a set for my EOS. 

























~ My Rides: 06 Jetta TDI pkg2 w/Navi, 07 EOS 2.0t lxry pkg, 77 Westfalia campmobile deluxe

_Modified by c0de-e at 2:07 PM 3-29-2007_

_Modified by c0de-e at 2:08 PM 3-29-2007_

I saw your ride on car domain nice ride bro!
where did you pick up the wheels??


----------



## 1.8TBEOUT (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Eos on Volkswagen Phaeton 19" Helios Wheels ([email protected])*

does this mean my b5 passat 18"x8" et 35 W8 wheels will fit on my girls new eos???? hers came with some corny 16"s


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: Eos on Volkswagen Phaeton 19" Helios Wheels (1.8TBEOUT)*

Thoses B5 wheels should fit, but with ths smaller offset, should protrude from the car side by an extra 5mm. Which is not significant. The offset sounds like a B5.5 Passat from 2001 - 2005.








Paul


----------

